# slightly delicate question about air suspension



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Over the last 18 months my partner has suffered from a medical condition that, among other things, is making it very difficult for us to enjoy trips in our Autotrail Dakota. Without going into the gory personal details, it is often very difficult for her to sit in the passenger seat for long journeys - and if I fail to avoid a pothole or bump it can put her in agony  At times she has had to resort to lying down on the side facing bench seat at the front of the habitation - but this worries me as it is both (I think) illegal and dangerous.

I have been thinking of investing in air suspension - but it is a big decision in terms of expense. I wondered if anyone (especially lady members who may have experienced similar problems) may be able to advise me if air suspension would make a significant difference in ride comfort?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

May be worth looking at a Bostrom cab seat. Other makes may be available but all probably expensive?? HTH.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that most air suspension conversions are for beefing up the rear axle, not the front where your lady is sitting.

What might be better for her, is to get an air suspension seat, which is going to be cheaper for you and provide her with more comfort.

These were made by Bostrom amongst others:

http://www.hobostrom.com/

Peter


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We fitted rear Air Suspension for entirely different reasons, but in my experience it made the ride harder as it "stiffened" the Motorhome up.

Good Luck


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Having owned a Dakota with air ride suspension (Merc base not Fiat) I don't think it is going to help in your circumstances. Unless you are looking at full air suspension all round which is going to cost you SERIOUS money (if it can be done on your particular vehicle at all)

As has been suggested air suspension seats as fitted to many 
HGV's and coaches might be a better (and cheaper) option. they certainly take the "jarring" out of any bumps etc. They were fitted to my Dakota and certainly smoothed things out. You do need to make sure they are adjusted correctly for the occupants weight, DONT rely on the markings on the adjustment wheel, hopelessly inaccurate!

Have you checked that your tyre pressures are not too high? As that will give you a harsh ride.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

try looking here airhawk not just for bikes, they list trucks as well - unparallelled comfort for exactly what you have asked for


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the idea about the sprung cab seats in lorries is extremely good. Have you thought about searching breakers of HGV's - you might be able to obtain a suitable one from a written off vehicle. They do sometimes roll over, damaging one side of the cab but not the other.

Would be a lot less expensive than buying a new one.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This one looks a reasonable price - http://www.drivers-seats.com/drivers-seats/kab-714-truck-seat/

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All I can suggest is:

http://www.betterlifehealthcare.com/products.php?catID=24&subID=129

Or similar.

tony


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, It's simple - Ask a Tractor Driver, we couldn't live without air seats. They have their own compressor in the base and lever on the side to inflate to higher or lower pressure. plus all the normal movement you would expect a seat to have.
Michael


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Air suspension is unlikely to cure the problem unless you throw so much money at it. The normal motorhome kits tend not to focus on the suppleness of the ride. However, I do not know whether this a problem just with the motorhome or with travelling in general e.g. does she feel pain when going overbumps in a car?

From what you say, I'm assuming that it is is the jolt that causes the primary pain rather than sitting for long periods which can be eased by frequent stops. An air sprung seat should work although I would look at the seating aids such as those identified by gemmy before replacing the seat. My missus tends to swear by anything air inflated when suffering aches and pains [no sniggering, please].

Could the angle of her seating be changed to improve matters e.g. they recommend up to a 130 degree posture now when seating?

I would have thought your local medical centre could give you some advice or at least put you in touch with someone who could give you professional advice. There is a risk that a potential solution could create a long term problem elsewhere


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

About a year ago we were going to have an air system, ( doing away with the rear springs ) but when we went to Glide Rite we found that the rear of the van would ride another inch higher at the back so we did not go any further. Our 2009 Bolero rode high enough as it was. Whilst at Glide Rite we found out that their air suspension is fitted to many of our ambulances, there has to be a reason for this. Perhaps this might be worth investigating further. Dipsie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Please ignore my response to this post, mikebeaches has I suspect incorrectly simply posted this possibly useful link in the thread about "Pages do not exist", I suspect it would be much more relevant in here, so please check it out and ignore my facetious answer below it;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1495937.html#1495937

I hope that you can sort something so that you can enjoy your MH, in safety and comfort for all involved,

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Please ignore my response to this post, mikebeaches has I suspect incorrectly simply posted this possibly useful link in the thread about "Pages do not exist", I suspect it would be much more relevant in here, so please check it out and ignore my facetious answer below it;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1495937.html#1495937
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what is going on concerning the MHF website at the moment. Your correct that I tried to post a response for the OP, but it appeared not to work.

AND, now when I click the link you provided Dave, it STILL doesn't work (for me at any rate)???

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll try again here in any case!

Here's a very low-cost option that might be of some assistance, at least in the short term:

http://www.mobilitysmart.cc/cushions-supports-c-25/ring-donut-cushions.html

Mike


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Please ignore my response to this post, mikebeaches has I suspect incorrectly simply posted this possibly useful link in the thread about "Pages do not exist", I suspect it would be much more relevant in here, so please check it out and ignore my facetious answer below it;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1495937.html#1495937
> 
> ...


Hmm - just links to a blank page headed "No posts for this topic" - thanks for trying.. Ah - no - got the page now = thanks


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks all for this very helpful advice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, this is obviously yet another of the numerous problems that seem to be mucking up MHF at present.......

if you can go this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1490977.html#1490977

and then go to page 4 from the page list at the top or the bottom, you will see Mike's suggestion is displayed there.....

using that complex route works for me, I have no idea why the forum is playing up so much - it is virtually unusable now.

Dave


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

javea said:


> I think the idea about the sprung cab seats in lorries is extremely good. Have you thought about searching breakers of HGV's - you might be able to obtain a suitable one from a written off vehicle. They do sometimes roll over, damaging one side of the cab but not the other.
> 
> Would be a lot less expensive than buying a new one.
> 
> Mike


Don't forget Air Suspended seats require an adequate air supply.

Tony A.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

wooly said:


> Hi, It's simple - Ask a Tractor Driver, we couldn't live without air seats. They have their own compressor in the base and lever on the side to inflate to higher or lower pressure. plus all the normal movement you would expect a seat to have.
> Michael


Note my previous quote Tractor seats are from the same suppliers as lorry but come with their own compressor in the base
Michael


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tony

Air suspended seats do not require any additional air supply, they are a totally self contained unit (the two fitted to my Sprinter were, as has every other similar seat I have ever come across. )


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

A useful link for seating options is http://www.tekseating.co.uk/

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Tony
> 
> Air suspended seats do not require any additional air supply, they are a totally self contained unit (the two fitted to my Sprinter were, as has every other similar seat I have ever come across. )


I was referring to Truck seats mentioned in a earlier part of this posting that I worked on with an air leak, all had a air supply which came from the main truck air supply.

Tony A.


----------

